
"Too many errors on one line (make fewer)" - Anon84
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=-You-cant-modify-a-constant-float-upstream-win-an-argument-with-the-IRS-or-satisfy-this-compiler.html&Itemid=29
======
klodolph
Ahh, I remember using it way back in the day. Back then, my idea of revision
control was "make a copy of the source code for each version".

Here's a more complete list:

<http://www.ralentz.com/old/mac/humor/mpw-c-errors.html>

My favorite error message is perhaps "Symbol table full - fatal heap error;
please go buy a RAM upgrade from your local Apple dealer"

------
wglb
The Mark Williams C compiler in the early days had a limitation of 20 on the
number of chained assignments (a = b = c = d = 0) that could be done. There
was a bug in detection of this that became known as the Walgreen's bug.
Apparently at one time Walgreens advertised that they now had "More than 20
stores".

------
jrockway
Hilarious. It's almost as if print statements can print funny sentences in
addition to terse sentences. You learn something new every day!

